# McKenzie's Turinabol Journal/Cycle



## McKenzie (Aug 28, 2005)

Begin date 08/24/05

Height 5'4"
Weight 115 lbs
bf % ?? (I dont keep up with it since I dont compete)

5 mg of Turinabol in the a.m. (this will be for the first week or two and if no sides then will increase to 10 mg in the a.m.)

Weights 3 days a week with 30-45 mins of cardio 4 days a week.  

First week went smoothly...only thing I could notice was by the end of the week I was extremely moody/irritable.  I hope that was due to lack of caloric intake (working 10-12 hr shifts due to the hurricane) and stress.  Definitely feel more energy tho.

We'll see how week two plays out


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 28, 2005)

Good luck on the cycle Kenzie.  It's great to have the ladies here to post thier cycle journals and experience.  My wife grows more interested by the day!  Make sure to keep us updated.


----------



## cawb (Aug 28, 2005)

STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> My wife grows more interested by the day!  Make sure to keep us updated.


 yeah my girl is interested a little , at first i told her that i could get her a lil somethign she said NO I DONT WANT TO GAIN A BUNCH OF BIG MUSCLES.. i then had to explain that ther was stuff to shape and tone also. but in my opinion she would not be dedicated enough to keep up with cardio and light weights.


----------



## McKenzie (Aug 28, 2005)

Thats awesome guys....you should ask them to join AnaSCI?  of course I understand this is your lil internet space (so to speak).

I was thinking about digging up my last Anavar journal and posting it also.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 28, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> Thats awesome guys....you should ask them to join AnaSCI?  of course I understand this is your lil internet space (so to speak).
> 
> I was thinking about digging up my last Anavar journal and posting it also.



Definitly post the Anavar journal if you can, the wifey would love to read !


----------



## McKenzie (Aug 29, 2005)

Its not a day by day journal....probably a weekly journal.  I'll dig it up and post it for her.


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Aug 29, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> Its not a day by day journal....probably a weekly journal.  I'll dig it up and post it for her.



Thanks Kenzie!


----------



## pincrusher (Aug 29, 2005)

if ya up the dosage to 10mg i would split the dosage. it may help keep side affects down some.  with your prior anavar cycles, that product is not as strong and wouldnt really matter if ya split dosages or not but i believe the t-bol should be split.   if you do decide to up it and split the dosages, let me know how ya make out since i will be having the wife try it after she finishes the latest goodies cycle i have planned for her.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## kell11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Kenzie,baby.You wouldn't believe how OT behaved when my wife wanted to try it.She was on a primobol cycle and was feeling better from it,so she was very jazzed and all and I had read somthin' to her about turinabol and knowing it's a _good_ candidate for female use.short term.
At 10mG ED, Immediately her sex drive went through the roof,almost to the point of annoying her(we have a 2 yr old girl that is birth control I could say)
Oh,and her clitoris became much enlarged but fortunately no dick,no balls.
...So anyway she's diggin' it...but at about week 5 she did begin noticing the virilization (obviously.)And her voice deepning(and still is)But she also started growing a slight female moustache.I expected it-It kinda fadin' out now.GOOD
she gained  about 6-8 lbs but didnt care.
All in All she had no problems that didnt fade when ot was discontinued..
She loves that primobolan though...none of that androgen mess to deal with.
Good luck with it,dont rape any men(or women) if thats the case


----------



## McKenzie (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Kell for the info....I'll be running this solo and I am starting out slowly.  And yes Pin...I will split my dosage when increased to 10 mg a day.  Like I said earlier...I'm feeling a lil irritated/agitated *its not time for my period either*.  I'm hoping this is just a lil anxiety from the hurricane Katrina and being on call for work due to it.


----------



## kell11 (Aug 29, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> Thanks Kell for the info....I'll be running this solo and I am starting out slowly.  And yes Pin...I will split my dosage when increased to 10 mg a day.  Like I said earlier...I'm feeling a lil irritated/agitated *its not time for my period either*.  I'm hoping this is just a lil anxiety from the hurricane Katrina and being on call for work due to it.


I always will 2nd pins emotion.
5mg at first----ten is dramatically different(not all in a bad way )to the female chemistry.
Sister, If you're in NewOrleans...I'm praying for you.


----------



## McKenzie (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm not Kell...I'm in Florida...exactly where Ivan and Dennis hit.

I do hope everyone comes out safely in New Orleans.


----------



## kell11 (Aug 29, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> I'm not Kell...I'm in Florida...exactly where Ivan and Dennis hit.
> 
> I do hope everyone comes out safely in New Orleans.



I'm sorry kenz,if those are your legs in your avatar-Then I must say as a gentleman--"Very Nice Stems"


----------



## McKenzie (Aug 29, 2005)

thank you Kell, yep those are my stems


----------



## kell11 (Aug 29, 2005)

vice grips my dear vice grips.Im glad to see more females on here....[since] after a while jabbering w/only men,you begin to find them repugnant...
welcome dear.tell Ana to make me a mod.I'd make a damn good one.
and Im back from medschool now for a lil while.


----------



## DragonRider (Aug 30, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> .[since] after a while jabbering w/only men,you begin to find them repugnant...



Huh?

What are you trying to say?




We all think so much of you.


----------



## kell11 (Aug 31, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> What are you trying to say?
> 
> ...


Oh hell DR c'mon,You know your feminine side...
And it knows that to women all men at some time have the inherent ability by birthright to be utilitarian,repugnant,vulgar swinedogs...
This makes us no less men.It is what makes us men


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 3, 2005)

Second week almost completed. Excellent workout today...I felt the pumps and had strength gains. No sides thus far....energy is still up and irritation/agitation has almost subsided. Weight is down a pound...I know I'm not meeting my calories due to working OT because of the hurricane. I'm seeing more prominent definition in the quads, calves and bi's. I'm pleased thus far


----------



## kell11 (Sep 3, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> Second week almost completed. Excellent workout today...I felt the pumps and had strength gains. No sides thus far....energy is still up and irritation/agitation has almost subsided. Weight is down a pound...I know I'm not meeting my calories due to working OT because of the hurricane. I'm seeing more prominent definition in the quads, calves and bi's. I'm pleased thus far



Kenzie I think the Tuinibol is working against you.you look like a cousin Eddie or somethin'.
I mean that is you in your avatar,yes?


----------



## kell11 (Sep 3, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Huh?
> 
> What are you trying to say?
> 
> ...




DR--I *don't know* _what_ Im trying to say...


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 3, 2005)

lol....ya think so Kell?  Actually it would be working against me cuz in that picture i'm 6'3 and 320 lbs.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 4, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> DR--I *don't know* _what_ Im trying to say...


That's OK bro. You are definately entertaining.


----------



## kell11 (Sep 4, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> lol....ya think so Kell?  Actually it would be working against me cuz in that picture i'm 6'3 and 320 lbs.


yeah,that was definitely the first obvious observation.


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 7, 2005)

ok so a small set back today....I started my period, which I just had August 20th...and today is just Sept 6th.  

but other than that....major pumps, muscles hardening up nicely....w00t! :jump:


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 7, 2005)

Why is that exciting me?

Too much test.


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 15, 2005)

ok...My period has stopped.  I still have tons of energy, good gains/pumps and losing a few more pounds, which I'm being more strict with diet and cardio.  I will probably bump to 10 mg in a few days....just trying to balance out my hormones a bit before doing so.  Still no bloat


----------



## kayholetrip (Sep 15, 2005)

lost


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 15, 2005)

kayholetrip said:
			
		

> lost


McKenzie has been sharing her journal with the board. It's hard to tell because we are a bunch of goofs and have side tracked her thread a couple of times.
Thanks for keeping us posted LEGS. I may have my wife try this in the near future.


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 16, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I may have my wife try this in the near future.


what, the position mckenzie is in on her avatar picture?  LOL
you just keep amazing me mkcenzie with the new pics. steve should concider himself one lucky guy


----------



## a-bomb83 (Sep 16, 2005)

won't be needing these...


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 16, 2005)

a-bomb83 said:
			
		

> won't be needing these...



you shitass bomb!  I'll see in 2 weeks if I'll be needing them again


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 16, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> what, the position mckenzie is in on her avatar picture?  LOL
> you just keep amazing me mkcenzie with the new pics. steve should concider himself one lucky guy




eh....Steve hasnt seen this one yet....He'll probably say..."baby WTF are you doing"?


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 16, 2005)

i will have to take some of the wife and post them on here now that we have another female who is daring enough to post pics of her body.


----------



## pincrusher (Sep 16, 2005)

this journal has my wife excited to get back from china so she can start on a cycle. i have some t-bol on hand for her to try after the primo/var cycle is completed.


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 16, 2005)

It is nice when others are willing to share their knowledge/experience   We all learn from it.


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 23, 2005)

This week was awful.  I didnt get to work out but once and I skipped a few doses of t-bol due to my work schedule.  Diet sucked cheese also....I'm not feelin so happy with myself. 

BUT...next week I'll get my ass in gear


----------



## deltmaster (Sep 26, 2005)

nice job Mc, I saw the latest pics at markys, great legs!


----------



## a-bomb83 (Sep 26, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> Diet sucked cheese also....


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you Delt 


bomb...it means I goofed, I flubbed, didnt abide by my diet.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 27, 2005)

deltmaster said:
			
		

> nice job Mc, I saw the latest pics at markys, great legs!


What? You post pictures at other sites? I'm crushed. :sulk:


----------



## McKenzie (Sep 27, 2005)

wheels mid cycle.


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 27, 2005)

nice legs. you probably squat more than me.


----------



## McKenzie (Oct 2, 2005)

This week I busted my butt!  Lost another 3 lbs...diet was on track...cardio 5 days this week 

oh yeah...I started my period today...again


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 2, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> This week I busted my butt!  Lost another 3 lbs...diet was on track...cardio 5 days this week
> 
> oh yeah...I started my period today...again



thanks for the needed and unnedeed info.
post some pics once you get cut up.
GL with your period.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 3, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> This week I busted my butt!  Lost another 3 lbs...diet was on track...cardio 5 days this week
> 
> oh yeah...I started my period today...again


Thank God. I was sweating it. I already have 3 girls. I can't afford another. :twisted:



			
				healthfreak said:
			
		

> thanks for the needed and unnedeed info.


What unneeded info? Someone, somewhere needs to know.



I'm just kidding, we live in seperate states and I've been married for 21 years. Oh yeah, and MCKenzie has taste.


----------



## McKenzie (Oct 3, 2005)

LOL at DL.  Sweating bullets...eh?  Thats ok DL...I love lil girls 

I'm gonna keep the same attitude and regimen as I did last week and see what I cant accomplish 

congrats on the 21 yrs DL


----------



## McKenzie (Oct 16, 2005)

I bumped to 10 mg last Monday.  Appetite isnt there at all....I have a big ass stressor in my personal life and I feel its affected that.  I cant make my full caloric intake requirement so I'm a lil worried about my gains at this point but I did go ahead and increase to 10 mg anyways.


----------



## McKenzie (Oct 26, 2005)

ok....its time to stop. I certainly dont want to but I believe my body is telling me its time to end this cycle. I started my period yesterday. Still no bloat or any other unwanted sides. I do have decreased energy but I believe I maybe suffering from some anemia as I'm craving ice, fatigued, and sleepy.


----------



## jabo1jabo1 (Oct 26, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> ok....its time to stop. I certainly dont want to but I believe my body is telling me its time to end this cycle. I started my period yesterday. Still no bloat or any other unwanted sides. I do have decreased energy but I believe I maybe suffering from some anemia as I'm craving ice, fatigued, and sleepy.


hey mcken - hope you feel better!!!! you've been talkin about that stress for quite some time, sounds like you need a solo vacation to clear up some things. life is too short to let something or someone bring ya down!!!!


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 26, 2005)

McKenzie said:
			
		

> ok....its time to stop. I certainly dont want to but I believe my body is telling me its time to end this cycle. I started my period yesterday. Still no bloat or any other unwanted sides. I do have decreased energy but I believe I maybe suffering from some anemia as I'm craving ice, fatigued, and sleepy.


What kind of positive results have you seen.

I wonder if your fatigue and sleep problems might be stress induced?


----------



## McKenzie (Oct 27, 2005)

Positive results were weight loss, gained muscle mass, increased strength and indurance, and no bloating.  I'll definitely run it again next spring.  The only unwanted side effect for me was the irregular periods.

I'm sure some of my symptoms could be stress induced DR but for now I believe I'm gonna take a break and start back next year.


----------



## McKenzie (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm really missing it


----------

